

Smart Playlists now in MoviePile - jacktasia
http://moviepileapp.tumblr.com/post/46487322884/early-smart-playlists-build-179-180

======
jacktasia
While this is my app... I really feel like Smart Playlists make the app feel
more "alive"...and helpful as far as organizing and making use of Tagmarks.

